# Anyone try Celsius boots?



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

WolfsDen said:


> I want to purchase 2010 Celsius Cirrus Double BOA boots. Anyone try them out yet? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


Just got mine in yesterday so will let you know how the work after this week. Should be getting a few days in soon. Out of the box they are fine, They fit my foot well so no issues there. Durability wise they seem like they will hold up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

*I just ordered a pair*

I just ordered a two pairs in 10 and 10 1/2. I use a 10 in Converse and hopefully on of them will fit right. I'm going from a dual boa system, which gave me a lot of pressure points on my feet to just traditional lace up which I hear is the best for not causing pressure points. The colorway that they have this year on the Cirrus line is sick plus Snow Boarder Magazine gave them their Platinum Pick Award this year which was impressive too. I'll let you know how they feel when they come in this week.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Celsius boots are nice. One of my top choices a couple months ago when I was searching for a new pair.


----------



## WolfsDen (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought the Celsius Cirrus BOA boots. This is my first pair of boots with the BOA system. I used them about 5 times now. I love these boots they are super comfortable and the Boa system is a great feature. This boot comes with double Boa one for top and one for bottom. I can dial them in for a perfect fit and they are very easy to adjust any way needed on the fly. One of the best parts is the easy loosening up at lunch time. I will also add they look super cool. Great colorways.


----------

